# Installing HID Headlights on 420 rancher



## stilltippin863

H6M bulb HID kit

Factory bulb










Factory Bulb Split apart ...there is a little seal around the front of the plug make sure you take that off when drilling out the plug so you can replace it once you are ready it install for proper seal so water/mudd dont get into headlight housing










Back side of Factory plug when drilling it out.. 










Front side 










Final Product....Make sure when drill out the plug keep test fitting the bulb until it fits snug and then when you are ready add a little silicone around the bulb part and slide it into the plug and then one in the plug add silicone to the back side where it slides into the plug let it sit in sun for about 30mins and dry then it is ready to install... OH YEA try and leave a little tab so you can hold it in the vice and turn it when installing in the headlight... dont tighten the vice to tight...most of the time you can get it snug then hold the top of the plug when drilling it out.. 











final wiring...not many spots to mount the ballast so i used a hose clamp to mount it... 










Difference between Factory headlight and 12000k HId headlight (I will be switching to 10k or 15k in the next few days due to me not likeing the purpleish tint on the 12k bulbs...you cant tell in this picture


----------



## primetime1267

Nice job man.....


----------



## stilltippin863

primetime1267 said:


> Nice job man.....


Thanks buddy!


----------

